# Has anyone tried to use phone for DB measurements



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

I was browsing the app store on my LG g3 and saw a sound meter I was wondering how accurate these are. I'm sure they are off but by how much? Anyone with an android phone wanna give one a try and compare to a real spl meter. Then report back.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

They are normally pretty good. I have a Nokia (Win 8) and it reads within 0.5 dB of my sound meter.


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

So technically I could use my phone instead of buying a meter? Do you remember which one you used? I am using one called sound meter. Seems to be off after about 90 DB as I can crank the system up when I get there and it doesn't go up much.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

It is simply called Decibel Meter V3.0 by Ashlogic.com
It's range is 20 - 96 dB


----------



## JIMKOVACS (Jul 13, 2011)

*TWO THINGS and some good links...*
1. Cell phone mikes usually go berserk above 95 or so dbs, they were not designed for that. ALSO, they are not flat in calibration. If you are serious, get a plug-in calibrated mike. Amazon has some, I built my own.
2. Any Db measuring software must be calibrated vs. a reference meter. Serious software is calibrated in frequency bands, to compensate mic inaccuracy.

I have gone through dozens of AppStore toys and after 2 years have kept, and love, the following.
VERY serious software, with lots of perks.

1. SPEEDY SPECTRUM - Awesome, linear or log, expanded screen, gives you peak references....GOOD
2. AUDIO TOOL - Everything you may need, plus a tone generator, extremely professional.

And then, you need a Generator. I use an older phone that no longer works as a phone (no SIM card reading), and would recommend
3. FuncGen - pink or white noise, sine, square, ramp waves, sweeps, pulses, very cool.

Hope this helps...!

Jim Kovacs
Caracas


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I like incorporating my phone into everything. Since I always know where it is. I will have to check out some of these. I will be posting here allot more. This forum caters to everyone not just the uber mega builds.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the extra input Jim, very useful. :T


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

This is why i will now be calling this forum my home, i post a question and i get very good and detailed responses, you both have helped greatly, Is there a link u have to how u made ur own MIC? 
Thank you again!!


----------



## JIMKOVACS (Jul 13, 2011)

Hello ! Glad to have helped.
I used an electret mike from a non-fixable Teac portable recorder, and epoxied it to a 4contact micro-plug (the kind your phone uses). Works great, and saved some cash too.
Write me at [email protected] and I can send you some pix and wiring diagram.
Peace


----------



## ps3forlife (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome!! I will write you when I get closer to being ready to use it. I need to get my system setup properly. Still have satellites for surround. Have book shelfs to replace them just need to get some mounts


----------



## keylimesoda (Jul 18, 2012)

Do any of these phone apps plug back into a system like REW for analysis?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

